# Fagor Help Needed For R-mode



## bigearl67 (Jul 30, 2015)

This is one of those dumb little things that’s driving me half nuts. I can’t set my Fagor DRO to radius mode. I emailed Fagor and the Spaniards didn’t reply. It’s not supported on-line either. Does anyone know how to do this? It has the little icon for radius but I can’t get it to change. I’m frustrated. Thanks for any help. Earl


URL=http://s421.photobucket.com/user/bigearl67/media/fagor_zpsvqjnlojm.jpg.html]


	

		
			
		

		
	
[/URL]


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 31, 2015)

What model is it. You can download a manual from here.
http://drodirect.com/manuals.html


----------



## f350ca (Jul 31, 2015)

Your is a different model than mine but the 1/2 button on the bottom right does it on mine.

Greg


----------



## bigearl67 (Aug 2, 2015)

Greg, Yeah that's what I thought as well. It just don't work.


----------



## bigearl67 (Aug 2, 2015)

kd4dIJ,
Thanks for the links. I found the closest model too mine and in the manual it states that some models are not capable of Radius mode. No, really, 500 functions and that was apparently an "add on" to some models. Thanks again, Earl


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 3, 2015)

I found this in several of the manuals. It my help You have to go into the setup to set it.
*PAR04*
Radius or Diameter. Independent for each axis. Possible values: 0
(
G*Ad*_ius)_, 1 (*dIA*_meter) _and 2 (*CO*P_mutated)_. The first case is
regular count, the second one is double count and the third one is
toggle between radius and diameter by pressing
*1
2*
.
The selection of these values rotates by pressing
*Note:*
When a rotary axis, the setting of this parameter will be
ignored.


----------



## bigearl67 (Aug 14, 2015)

kd4dIJ,
Thanks for the info. I'm still trying to figure out how to shuffle thru the parameters!


----------

